# Interpreters / Translators - We Want to Hear From You



## JDong

I hope my post is not interpreted as SPAM.

I'm conducting research *to study if an expert’s stubbornness (i.e. - cognitive entrenchment) negatively impacts the international workforce*.

*As an interpreter or translator, you have witnessed the interactions between experts and their counterparts, students, coworkers, etc.*

This research can benefit from your observations and opinions.

The following link is to a survey (~45 questions) that I am respectfully asking you to participate in:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/Entrenchment_InterpreterTranslator

*Date Survey Close*s:
28 March 2018

Please advise if there are any questions / concerns.

My many thanks in advance!


----------



## JDong

mushmonster said:


> Hey, I've completed it for you




It is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

